# Prayers and good thoughts for lacie please



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

When I got Lacie at 3 months, she suffered from many things. One being Demdectic mange that she was treated for.
About 4 months ago, she developed what was thought a yeast infection or possible skin allergies. I asked about her mange coming back but was told her skin looked more like that of a skin allergy and was treated. I brought her to an allergist who confirmed she had neither a skin allergy nor yeast.
She had a large active Demodex canis population with mostly live adults and few eggs.

The treatment to start will be 300mcg a day and work up to 500, possibly 600.
Therapy must continue for a full month or two beyond negative scrapings and could be 6 or 7 months of treatment. The latter scraping, she will have to be sedated for.
We will start her on a few test doses and watch for any neurologic side effects.
As a puppy, she got head bobbing and body tremors from Comfortis.

Regular heartguard is 68mcg, so you can imagine how worried I am over this.

I will start her treatment this evening, so I can watch her for side effects.
Thankfully, I took the week off.
Please keep good thoughts that all goes well. Xoxo


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Prayers 4 U*

:innocent:!!!:innocent:!!!:innocent:!!!:innocent:!!!:innocent:!!!:innocent:!!!:innocent:
:innocent: You and Lacie have our prayers !!:innocent::innocent:
:innocent:!!!:innocent:!!!:innocent:!!!:innocent:!!!:innocent:!!!:innocent:!!!:innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Gee!! Poor Lacie! She's been through so much! I'll certainly keep her in my prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Lacie. I is hard to tell how they will react to any medication. I hope she tolerates this well. WIshing her the best, she will be in out thoughts.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor Lacie. Hope all goes well and she will be okay.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope she is OK, poor little thing having to go thru so much.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Joanne:

I'm so sorry about this. Since I've known you, she's been through so much and I know even before then.

I'm thinking about both of you and sending you guys lots of love and hugs and kisses.

I hope this treatment works and she gets better soon.

Love you,
Kim


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lots of prayers for Lacie. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cryingoor little Lacie:wub:. Joanne I'm so sorry she has to go through all this, it just isn't fair for either of you.
I WILL be praying for You both, especially precious baby girl Lacie


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers for Lacie and you too. So sorry this is happening to her. Poor baby.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We will pray for Lacie and you as long as you need us to. Hugs


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Lots of love and prayers and good thoughts for you and Little Lacie.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for sweet Lacie. She's been through so much. Poor girl, get better real soon.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers to Lacie!

Hope she'll do better very soon!

Hugs,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending love and prayers to Lacie! I'm confused, is it heart worms?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jane and addison said:


> We will pray for Lacie and you as long as you need us to. Hugs


Omg...you are so sweet...thankyou!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Sending love and prayers to Lacie! I'm confused, is it heart worms?


No..it is not heartworm. It's Demodex mites which you can only get from the nursing mom. It's not contagious to neither me or Suki and at this point, its treated with several types of medicine like ivermectin in very high doses, daily for 5-7 months. I chose this medicine over the others for many reasons.
Thanks for sending the love Sherry. Xo


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the good wishes.
I wanted to show a picture of what Dermodex mites look like, where it went undiagnosed for the past month and was treated for skin allergies and skin infection.
Below is a picture of Lacies tummy and leg. This morning is somewhat of a flare up. It comes and goes. Sometimes it's clear and othertimes on fire and crusty looking.
The tiny red dots are mites eating away at her skin. She is covered in them. They can not be seen without a magnifying glass. This skin literally peels away in layers as the doctor showed me yesterday.

For those of you who don't know Lacie~I bought her from Royal house of Maltese, Susan Trethaway in Beverly, Mass. Susan claim to be a show breeder who had all the right answers and assured me that I was buying a healthy dog from the best.
Lacie came to me very sick with all kinds of genetic issues, including LP's, grade 3, IBD and Demodex mites...all genetic.
Last summer the breeder was investigated and supposedly shut down. Apparently, that didn't last long because she continues to be up and running.
I'm hoping that thru Lacie, people looking to add a new fur baby will think again about buying from a BYB because the suffering this little one endures is not fun.

Some days I feel as though I'm losing the battle. My strength weakens each day. Hopefully, Lacie has more willpower and finds the strength to get healthy one day.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! She has had more problems! I had never heard of these mites.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

oh man prayers for you and Lacie. I know you will be busy but please try to post a sentence or so update on her daily. Some of us really do worry and pray for these special little dogs.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry that Laci is having problems again. I know exactly what you mean by not getting puppies from BYB's. We are suffering too, with Daisy Grace being diagnosed with SARDS-she is blind because of it. PLEASE, research your puppies. BYB's are evil...


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I do keep checking for updates. I hope this sweet little one is handling the meds she needs for her treatment. Prayers for her.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweet Lacie...our thoughts an prayers are always there for you. Hugs!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, I think it was Winston Churchill who said: "When you are marching through ****, keep marching!" 
Our prayers reach out for God's mercy to little Lacie & to you. I would say it is time for a break. I think you are one exceptionally great mommy! Big hugs.


----------



## Cathy3977 (Jul 18, 2014)

I too, went to purchase a dog from Susan @ Royal house of Maltese, she assured me she was the # 1 breeder in Ma and she gave me all positive answers while interviewing her on the phone. She gave me one price over the phone waited for me to bond with the puppy and then as I was about to walk out the door and pay her she jacked up the price a 600 dollars. Her home was filthy with approx 40-50 dogs and 2 very sick dogs in her home, 1 spinning in circles which was about 2-3 pds and lactating... she actually bread her. The other dog was vomiting in the corner. There were several filthy dog beds all hovered under the kitchen table. She could not establish who were parents of puppies and surely they were all inbred dogs. I have no doubt Lacie contacted mites there , I peeked over her back fence her yard was again dirty and covered in dog feces. Although I wish I could have saved that puppy I am so thankful I did not have to endure what Joanne went through!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking in on Lacey - I hope she is doing well today.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

glo77 said:


> I do keep checking for updates. I hope this sweet little one is handling the meds she needs for her treatment. Prayers for her.


Thank you for checking in. I'm really not sure  I can't put it in words. I'm sorry.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little Lacie. she's got a good mommy & lots of good care and love.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne, I think it was Winston Churchill who said: "When you are marching through ****, keep marching!"
> Our prayers reach out for God's mercy to little Lacie & to you. I would say it is time for a break. I think you are one exceptionally great mommy! Big hugs.


Thank you very much Sandi. Your right~ I need to find the strength to keep marching. I'm just so discouraged at this point. I think about when I first got Lacie and the vet wanted to euthanize her. They told me she will be a life of problems if I don't. I didn't care about that~I wanted to fight for her. 
Then there are weeks like this where I wonder...was it because of my own selfishness that I kept her alive. I wanted her so badly. I wanted her healthy and happy for me to be with.
Today, I look at her as she suffers with yet, another on going genetic defect~was it the right thing for her. She suffers so much. She moves like a much older dog for 3 years.
With that said, I'm in it for the long haul. Lacie is my heart and soul girl. I will NEVER EVER give up...I'm just emotionally tired.
Your right...I need a break. I need my girl to get healthy.
Xx


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry that poor little Lacie is suffering. It is really a terrible thing that these greedy, lazy people do. I hope the treatment works without side effects.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Checking in on Lacey - I hope she is doing well today.


Kathleen...I can't describe how she's feeling..shes off. Bathed her today in peroxide shampoo. She was fine then.
I gave her a dose at 5...and she is off. More aggressive, restless, agitated.
I don't know what to think.
Thx for checking in.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

tears and hugs here. All I know to tell you is I fought that "Am i being selfish or is this what my dog needs for quite a while with my Dex. Folks kept telling me "you will know if and when it's time to stop fighting, until then you love and care for.". I did that and I have peace. I did know when it was time I knew he needed my help to pass, and not to live. UNTIL that time happened though I loved him and I helped him to live his life. Prayers continue for you and Lacie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww Joanne poor little Lacie:blush:, it just doesn't seem fair. I hope her little body can handle the meds. She's in my prayers as well as you
I cringed at the picture of Lacie, poor baby girl. I wish I could give you a big hug.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Cathy3977 said:


> I too, went to purchase a dog from Susan @ Royal house of Maltese, she assured me she was the # 1 breeder in Ma and she gave me all positive answers while interviewing her on the phone. She gave me one price over the phone waited for me to bond with the puppy and then as I was about to walk out the door and pay her she jacked up the price a 600 dollars. Her home was filthy with approx 40-50 dogs and 2 very sick dogs in her home, 1 spinning in circles which was about 2-3 pds and lactating... she actually bread her. The other dog was vomiting in the corner. There were several filthy dog beds all hovered under the kitchen table. She could not establish who were parents of puppies and surely they were all inbred dogs. I have no doubt Lacie contacted mites there , I peeked over her back fence her yard was again dirty and covered in dog feces. Although I wish I could have saved that puppy I am so thankful I did not have to endure what Joanne went through!


Cathy...I'm so glad you walked. You have beautiful healthy Mia now. Your description of Royal house of Maltese is exactly what I experienced the day I picked up Lacie at 12 weeks old. Nothing like the first time I met Susan, the breeder. Lacie was five weeks then. This brings back way too many bad memories of that day. She put this heavy corduroy coat on Lacie in the beginning of July, trying to hide her skin and bone, hairless body, weighing less than a pound~hoping I wouldn't notice how sickly she looked, as she lay curled up in a corner half dead, as the other 35 puppies played like happy puppies would.
Just pathetic...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry Lacie and you are going through this.. You're an amazing fluff mommy to have gotten her through it when the vet wanted to send her to the bridge... Hugs!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Thank you very much Sandi. Your right~ I need to find the strength to keep marching. I'm just so discouraged at this point. I think about when I first got Lacie and the vet wanted to euthanize her. They told me she will be a life of problems if I don't. I didn't care about that~I wanted to fight for her.
> Then there are weeks like this where I wonder...was it because of my own selfishness that I kept her alive. I wanted her so badly. I wanted her healthy and happy for me to be with.
> Today, I look at her as she suffers with yet, another on going genetic defect~was it the right thing for her. She suffers so much. She moves like a much older dog for 3 years.
> With that said, I'm in it for the long haul. Lacie is my heart and soul girl. I will NEVER EVER give up...I'm just emotionally tired.
> ...


 Hang in there Joanne. Hopefully this treatment will work and soon Lacie will be feeling much better. I can tell by your posts how emotionally drained you feel right now but hey, with all us SM'ers praying for Lacie the medication has no choice.... it has to work because it's up against all of us. I am just so sorry and so sad that you and Lacie have to go through this.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Keep a diary of any changes after the dose and touch base daily with the vet. Sometimes we have to adjust doses. 

We took Roo on immediately knowing there was something not right. And gosh I wouldn't trade him for the world! He's a great dog. But we do keep a close watch on his happiness...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that you see progress. And sending you hugs!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jmm said:


> Keep a diary of any changes after the dose and touch base daily with the vet. Sometimes we have to adjust doses.
> 
> We took Roo on immediately knowing there was something not right. And gosh I wouldn't trade him for the world! He's a great dog. But we do keep a close watch on his happiness...


Have you tried Bravecto for mange? The allergist said they are getting very good results using it for mange. It would be a trial on Lacie. I'm not going to continue with the ivermectin. She's getting aggressive, restlessness and was pushing her head against the pillow after the 2nd trial dose, something I've never seen her do before this. She was very aggressive tonight, snapped at me and is pacing at the moment.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How much ivermec are you giving?

How often do they want to give the bravecto? Once every 8-12 weeks?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You know I just had a client decide to do mitaban dips...there's always options.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jmm said:


> You know I just had a client decide to do mitaban dips...there's always options.


He mentioned that...not sure why he didn't think that was such a good choice. I know he thought ivermectin might be the best option as it is unflavored(ibd) and we could watch her closely for any signs of neurologic toxicity that might develop. She had head bobbing tremors from the comfortis when she was a pup.
I'm shampooing twice a week with benzoyl peroxide, thankfully, no problems there :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jmm said:


> How much ivermec are you giving?
> 
> How often do they want to give the bravecto? Once every 8-12 weeks?


Trial for ivermectin.06 ml for 5 days, 0.12 dosage assuming I don't see no neurologic side effects. Up from there as the months pass.

Bravecto would be every 2 months.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

The issue I see with the Bravecto is once you give it to her; there is no backstepping for those 2 months. Whatever side effects she has will be there for the full 2 months. That is what I hated about the Nexguard. I am sure the vet will give you somethign if needed to help deal with the side effects if she has them. I just felt so helpless with Patches that I could not stop the side effects she was having, just try to treat her through them.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

glo77 said:


> The issue I see with the Bravecto is once you give it to her; there is no backstepping for those 2 months. Whatever side effects she has will be there for the full 2 months. That is what I hated about the Nexguard. I am sure the vet will give you somethign if needed to help deal with the side effects if she has them. I just felt so helpless with Patches that I could not stop the side effects she was having, just try to treat her through them.


I know...this is a concern. There was another treament that was an injection. He thought this would be too risky. No going back if there was any complications. 

I asked him, "if Lacie was yours, what would you do"?
He said "he would do the trial(Bravecto) because there is less side effects". I believe its a chewy tablet that would need to be compounded with no flavoring.

I just sent him an email. Hopefully, I hear back before 5, when she's due for a dose.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Still thinking about Lacie and sending more prayers her way that you find something soon that helps her without giving her the side effects.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Still thinking about Lacie and sending more prayers her way that you find something soon that helps her without giving her the side effects.


Thanks Kathy. I thought I responded to your other email. Thank you for the support, it's greatl appreciated! Xxxx...


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Thanks for getting the word out there!*



Cathy3977 said:


> I too, went to purchase a dog from Susan @ Royal house of Maltese, she assured me she was the # 1 breeder in Ma and she gave me all positive answers while interviewing her on the phone. She gave me one price over the phone waited for me to bond with the puppy and then as I was about to walk out the door and pay her she jacked up the price a 600 dollars. Her home was filthy with approx 40-50 dogs and 2 very sick dogs in her home, 1 spinning in circles which was about 2-3 pds and lactating... she actually bread her. The other dog was vomiting in the corner. There were several filthy dog beds all hovered under the kitchen table. She could not establish who were parents of puppies and surely they were all inbred dogs. I have no doubt Lacie contacted mites there , I peeked over her back fence her yard was again dirty and covered in dog feces. Although I wish I could have saved that puppy I am so thankful I did not have to endure what Joanne went through!


Thanks for getting the word out there about this breeder! Sounds like she should be shut down.... Poor fur babies :crying:.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jmm said:


> You know I just had a client decide to do mitaban dips...there's always options.


I've decided to do the mitaban dips. Lacie's side effects continued to get worse with restlessness, aggression, head pushing and vomiting.
Thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> I've decided to do the mitaban dips. Lacie's side effects continued to get worse with restlessness, aggression, head pushing and vomiting.
> Thanks for mentioning this.


 Good luck with this and I pray you have success.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Good luck with this and I pray you have success.


Kathy...thank you very much. It's been a long couple of weeks. Treatments for her will start in a week. I need to let her tummy settle first.
Im having Lacie shaved for the treatments, it will help penetrate better. I'm hoping not as many treatments will be needed. We will do a treatment and see how she responds. If everything goes well we will do another and then a scraping to see if the population is down. I'm not looking to get rid of all of the mites, just enough so they are under control and until I can balance her immune system.

My regular vet will be doing the treatments and not the allergist who continued to avoid my questions and beat around the bush. I will call my holistic vet on Monday and see what supplements I can start giving her.
Im feeling good about this 
Thanks again for thinking of us.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Joanne I read the newest update, I'm praying Lacie will tolerate the treatments with no issues.

Please give precious Lacie loves from auntie:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hang in there! Sending good thought and wishes for success!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

And give her gentle hugs from an uncle. I am sorry Lacie is going through this. It seems like with every medical treatment for our pups there are many more questions than there are answers. You and LAcie will get through this, I am just so sorry you have to go through it


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Keeping positive is the key. Will be praying for little Lacie. Keep us posted.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I hope that Lil Lacie tummy is doing better. :wub:
I think you made the right decisions in doing the dips.

Prayers and hugs to You and Lacie that she is all better real soon 

rayer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praying for Lacie:wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

We are all rooting for Lacie to come through this as easily as possible and feeling so much better. Bless you both as you face this problem.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Joanne, I got this article in my mail this morning and thought of you...I wonder if it is something you can discuss with your vet? I hope Lacie is feeling a little more herself...still praying for your girl!

Demodectic Mange In Dogs


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for Lacie.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Joanne, I got this article in my mail this morning and thought of you...I wonder if it is something you can discuss with your vet? I hope Lacie is feeling a little more herself...still praying for your girl!
> 
> Demodectic Mange In Dogs


Thank you Lydia for this article. 
I'm waiting to hear back from my holistic vet. I have one supplement that will help balance her tummy for her IBD. She mentioned another that I would use in conjunction with the dips to help get rid of the mites quicker, or at least bring the population down so I can balance out her immune system. I want to ask her about the Goodwinol that was talked about in this article. In this situation, being an adult dog, the degree of the mite population and eggs she has, it's much harder to treat. My HV whole heartily agrees the dips are a must along with chinese herbs.
I'm not sure I will ever be able to strengthen her immune system like I would hope too considering the poor condition she was in when I got her as a pup.
That said, I will try anything that will help her as long as her medical team is on board. Xo


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks to all for the good thoughts. It's was a long week, touch and go with the side effects of the ivermectin. She was very sleepy, less aggressive once I stopped giving it to her. The vomiting continued for 3 days after the last dose.
Coincidentally, I mentioned this to my friend who adopted Lacies mom from the BYB breeder and she said that Lacies mom threw up violently and slept a lot too the few times she gave heartguard, so she doesn't treat her. 
I just want to start the dips without any complications so we can reduce the population of mites , so Lacie can start feeling better.
I can't even imagine what she's feeling and her body is sooo raw looking. There is no way she is feeling comfortable.
Again...thanks to all.
Xx


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hugs and prayers. It is so her turn to feel good in life.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joanne, every day I pray for Lucie and for you. She's a sweetheart give her loves from me. My heart hurts that she has to go through this


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How are things going?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers for sweet Lacie❤


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you and little Lacie:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for Lil Lacie
Hugs to you and her!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of you and Lacie. How is she doing?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

jmm said:


> How are things going?


 She started vomiting daily, aggression got worse and more head pushing against the floor, so we waited the week and started the Mitaban dips today~so far so good :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joanne - I just saw this. I'm so sorry for what you and Lacie are going through. I hope that she can find some comfort and help in the holistic treatment. Talk about going through the wringer.  Sending you lots of (((hugs))).


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Just an update...Mitaban dips started today. I dropped her off at 7:30 this morning and she had to air dry. I picked her up at 3:30 and she seems fine, hopefully it stays that way and we can do a few more dips, do a scrape and see if the treatments are of any help knocking down the population of mites. I did have her cut into a Korean cut, if you want to call it that ~her hair is Sooo thin from the mites eating away at her so it doesn't quite look like Suki's with the fuller leg. I might have to get rid of the strings of hair left on her legs that I'm so desperately holding onto. This will help the Mitaban get through to her skin.
Thank you for thinking of us. I really appreciate it very much. Xx...
X


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you for the update. Prayers will continue for sure. How often are the dips?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Shave it all off. She'll dry faster and life will be easier.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

maddysmom said:


> Just an update...Mitaban dips started today. I dropped her off at 7:30 this morning and she had to air dry. I picked her up at 3:30 and she seems fine, hopefully it stays that way and we can do a few more dips, do a scrape and see if the treatments are of any help knocking down the population of mites. I did have her cut into a Korean cut, if you want to call it that ~her hair is Sooo thin from the mites eating away at her so it doesn't quite look like Suki's with the fuller leg. I might have to get rid of the strings of hair left on her legs that I'm so desperately holding onto. This will help the Mitaban get through to her skin.
> Thank you for thinking of us. I really appreciate it very much. Xx...
> X


Checking in on Lacie...
I know it has only been a day...but, can you see any improvement yet? I hope that she has gotten some relief.
When will you dip again? How often?
(((Big hugs)))


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

just saw this, both Lily and I are sending out prayers ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks all. I brought her back to the vet tonight because she threw up this morning and I came home to her leg looking like a total mess. She's been chewing on herself nonstop after the treatment. Needless to say~she has to wear a cone and she's not happy!
This is her leg as of now....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying: oh Joanne this breaks my heart, poor little Lacie. I pray for her everyday. Give her gentle loves from me, poor baby girl has been through so much


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Joanne -- i am just seeing this and am so sad for sweet Lacie! I do hope the doctors can find a way to comfort her and heal her. Hugs and prayers to both of you! Hugs Hugs!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Joanne, I'm just now seeing this. I feel so bad for Lacie having to go through all of this. I know that you must feel sad and overwhelmed for her. You're doing such a wonderful job getting all the help that she needs. My prayers are for Lacie, but for you also that you will have strength as you go care for your sweet Lacie. 

It killed me to read how her breeder had her in a heavy coat so that you wouldn't see what bad shape that she was in. 
Bless her heart. Praying that the dips help her.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

:-( This is so sad from afar. I am sure it is even harder on you and poor Lacie. Hopefully vet also did something to help relieve the itching too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! I feel so sad for Lacie and you for having to go through this. One day at a time Joanne. With your love she will be well in no time!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Joanne, I'm so sorry. Poor Lacey must be very uncomfortable.
I remember reading that it can get worse as they die off.
I hope it is very temporary and that she is more comfortable. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne, this is also breaking my heart. Poor little girl, unfortunately, it is supposed to turn hot and humid for a few days and that certainly will not help. Is there anything not poisonous to her she can take internally that will interrupt the mites life cycle?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh! Poor baby & poor you! I wish I knew what to say to help but I am speechless. I just pray you will find an answer soon. It is pretty upsetting knowing we can't find solutions. Lord, have mercy!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh poor Lacie. It's just heartbreaking knowing she is going through this but she has the best Mom ever standing by her side. Better days are ahead.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor babygirl, I sure hope she gets some relief soon!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

So very sorry for you and your sweet Lacie! 

Sending hugs and prayers for a quick recovery! Keeping you both in my prayers.

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Bless her little heart...
Prayers for Lil Lacie and for You.
I hope that she gets some relief soon.
(((Big Hugs))) and strength sent to you and her to fight this !


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Joanne, this is also breaking my heart. Poor little girl, unfortunately, it is supposed to turn hot and humid for a few days and that certainly will not help. Is there anything not poisonous to her she can take internally that will interrupt the mites life cycle?


I've been waiting to hear back from the holistic vet regarding a supplement that she would take along with the dips that will help get rid of the mites. Because Lacie is an adult dog and has such a large population of mites with plenty of eggs to follow, the holistic vet agreed that the dips are necessary with the supplement. Even if the supplement help rid them..that would mean fewer treatments. Btw, she's doing much better today :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Just a little update. Lacies doing much better today. She was back at the vets again last night. I noticed her water bowl was tipped over even though I elevated it while she was wearing the cone. I thought she seemed off. Sure enough, she was very dehydrated. 
She's feeling much better with the fluids, the cone is off until the next dip. She has stopped chewing her body, no more itching or bleeding. I think what happens is the dip must disrupt the mites that first day or two, she feels them more active and she eats away at herself. Her skin is much less inflamed looking too. 
I'm feeling much more positive that these will work without the side effects of the ivermectin in such high doses daily. I hoping the hew supplement I started today will help her IBD and immune system get more balanced. So all is good for at least today


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad to hear that she seems better today!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So happy for Lil Lacie ' s relief. 
Great news!
(((Big hug)))


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you for the update. I will take the good news.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I keep watching the thread waiting for some happy news for poor little Lacie! I hope this is the start of great days!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord, she's in my prayers


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"One day at a time, Joanne!" We will take it for today!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news! Hugs!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: wooohoooo. Praying that Lacie keeps feeling better every day. That's great news!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear she is doing better. Will continue to send good thoughts and prayers for sweet Lacie❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Joanne, I'm just now seeing this. I feel so bad for Lacie having to go through all of this. I know that you must feel sad and overwhelmed for her. You're doing such a wonderful job getting all the help that she needs. My prayers are for Lacie, but for you also that you will have strength as you go care for your sweet Lacie.
> 
> It killed me to read how her breeder had her in a heavy coat so that you wouldn't see what bad shape that she was in.
> Bless her heart. Praying that the dips help her.


Deb...so you can get the visual. First picture is the ugly corduroy coat/dress the breeder tried to cover her up in the month of July, 2nd is what she looked like underneath.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad she's doing a bit better Joanne, keep up the good work and we'll keep up the prayers!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> So glad she's doing a bit better Joanne, keep up the good work and we'll keep up the prayers!


Thanks Lydia and to everyone for keeping Lacie in our prayers. Each day gets better ❤


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You have fought so hard to keep this little one alive! I love you for it! That breeder is a horrible sounding person! I wonder how many other sick dogs she sold! I hope that place is Shut down!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> You have fought so hard to keep this little one alive! I love you for it! That breeder is a horrible sounding person! I wonder how many other sick dogs she sold! I hope that place is Shut down!


Unfortunately she is still up and running. I've been getting some very nasty emails from her blaming me for all Lacies illnesses, genetic illnesses that is!
I asked her if she had a licensed...this was her response:

Personal "kennels" are any group of dogs over 3 held in one home and thanks to you this city is very protective of me. 

Something is seriously wrong with this system if a town is protective of an indoor puppymill!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I think (know) she is also here on SM lurking at everything you post Joanne. At least I hope she is--- She is friends with (well you know who on FB, but that does not surprise me either- The best thing to do if you can is block on FB anyone you find offensive or in bad taste. That is what I do. 

And when she lurks on here she knows that anyone that is looking for a dog in the Boston Area that does their research will not be getting a dog from her. :chili:

Lacie would not be here today if it was not for your constant care and love. She is a beautiful girl, and there is a reason you have her.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree with Carol! The stalker breeder greeder is here and I too was shocked that she's friends with a certain person! To the breeder greeder that's stalking lacies mom go get a life and stop breeding and producing sick dogs! I loath ppl like you!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> I think (know) she is also here on SM lurking at everything you post Joanne. At least I hope she is--- She is friends with (well you know who on FB, but that does not surprise me either- The best thing to do if you can is block on FB anyone you find offensive or in bad taste. That is what I do.
> 
> And when she lurks on here she knows that anyone that is looking for a dog in the Boston Area that does their research will not be getting a dog from her. :chili:
> 
> Lacie would not be here today if it was not for your constant care and love. She is a beautiful girl, and there is a reason you have her.


Carol..you couldn't be more right. She is here all right! She's been stalking me for quite sometime now on SM and could recite each thread by heart!
The nerve of her to ask for Lacie back because I'm going to kill her. I have enough to worry about with Lacies health.
You are so right~no one would ever think to adopt a dog from her after what I've been through if they read my story. My last Maltese who I rescued was a picture of health compared to the condition I got Lacie in. It's really very sad.

Quote:
I find it laughable that you say that I would kill her when in reality I've kept her alive and continue to treat her with the best care available and unconditional love. Would she even still be alive under your so called care? I think not.
Breeders reply:
******She would be thriving just like her 2 sisters. 

Thriving in a filth with 50+ Dogs...I don't think so!
Maybe she will stop stalking and emailing me, come join us in our conversation and then hopefully I will be left alone.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Carol..you couldn't be more right. She is here all right! She's been stalking me for quite sometime now on SM and could recite each thread by heart!
> The nerve of her to ask for Lacie back because I'm going to kill her. I have enough to worry about with Lacies health.
> You are so right~no one would ever think to adopt a dog from her after what I've been through if they read my story. My last Maltese who I rescued was a picture of health compared to the condition I got Lacie in. It's really very sad.
> 
> ...


Joanne, Lacie is so lucky to have you for a Mom. She has been through so much and you don't give up, you keep on fighting and trying anything and everything to get her healthy. You are doing an amazing job being her Mom and I can't believe that for this you are being harassed.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lacie is very lucky to have you - you have been a great mother to her.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Lacie is very lucky to have you - you have been a great mother to her.


Thanks uncle Walter!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Joanne, Lacie is so lucky to have you for a Mom. She has been through so much and you don't give up, you keep on fighting and trying anything and everything to get her healthy. You are doing an amazing job being her Mom and I can't believe that for this you are being harassed.


Kathy...thank you. Instead of taking responsibility and acknowledging the fact that this breeder is producing very unhealthy dogs~she blames me for how unhealthy Lacie is. Let's not forget the condition Lacie was in the day I went to pick her up at 12 weeks, that was 3 years ago. It was only recent that Cathy3977 experienced the same situation...if not worse.
What this breeder doesn't know~every time she accuses me and twist reality~I gain more strength and will continue to fight even harder for Lacie.:thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That breeder should be ashamed of her self! May God have mercy on her soul and that she will walk around having blood on her hands knowing what she has done and still continues to do! Rotten person selling and producing sick babies what a shame a real shame and the fact that they don't care about people like you that have to spend thousands of dollars to save a life! Wix.com front page created by cocogirlss based on Blank ExtraSpace | puppys-for-sale


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

And this BYB does rescues I hope that AMAR is aware of this! Maltese Puppies for sale in Massachusetts and Breeders


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Breeders.NET


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

This thread sure gets more and more upsetting all the time. Who is watching over these dogs


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Update:
Mitaban treatment was a total BUST today!
I dropped Lacie off early this morning for second treatment. She has to air dry and be watched for any side effects.
I show up to get her and boy does someone smell OH SOOO PRETTY! 
I questioned whether it was done and wanted to know if it was done properly.
The groomer who who does the treatments didn't want to waste the gallon she mixed up 2 weeks and decided to reuse it.
So of course I had to question that too. The vet called the company and they said it would not be effective, it had to be done over. They recommend waiting one week😧
So I have to take Lacie back next week, grrr. 

I have to look at the positive...she is really clean and smells very yummy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dumbkopfs! Sorry, I could not resist!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How often do you have to do the mitaban treatments? Poor Lacie but at least she smells good for you <3


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> How often do you have to do the mitaban treatments? Poor Lacie but at least she smells good for you <3


Every two weeks until the mites are down some.
She does smell awfully pretty ❤


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How is Lacie doing?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> How is Lacie doing?


She's been doing so much better :chili: Her skin doesn't look so inflamed since the first Mitaban dip. Hopefully, that is a good sign and hopefully the mites aren't so active.
It's too soon to tell if the dips are helping. I can only stay positive and hope for the best.
She will have a scraping next week when she sees the allergest.
Thanks so much for asking :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I pray everyday that the treatments work and little Lacie will be free from this.
Joanne I also pray for you, your such a loving mommy. Lacie is so blessed to have you as her mommy, I can't even imagine what life would have been like for little Lacie if you weren't in it.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I watch and pray for this sweet little dog every day too. Thanks for the updates and info


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Prayers for the helpless*



glo77 said:


> I watch and pray for this sweet little dog every day too.


:innocent:Me too --I often say a prayer for 'all' of the fluffs and those not so fluffy, small & large, canine & feline & even equine etc. A prayer for any animal who is suffering in any way at the hands of humans or from their neglect
:crying::beating a dead hors olice: .


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks ladies. We appreciate all the good thoughts.
Lacie a bit tired but wanted to say she LOVES you all ❤


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Well...hello Lacie 😃
Glad to hear you are feeling some better Lil girlie.
I'm sorry that she didn't get her dip but...enjoy the sweet smelling girl !


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Update on Mitaban dips:

6 dips done, second scraping was a few weeks ago...slight improvement, very slight if at all 
Lacie still has a large population of live mites and many eggs to follow.
Allergist wants me to try the Bravecto, the trial on her but I need to keep trying the dips where she's having little side effects. The positive is that her skin doesn't look as raw, hair is slowly growing back and she's not itching like crazy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Joanne I'm sorry, your such a wonderful mommy, poor little Lacie.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Lacie, 

I am so sorry she and you are going through this. I often wonder if there is a herbal treatment that would work. Basically if they could find something that would sterilize the mites so the couldn't reproduce, it would make it so much easier for you to control.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry there hasn't been a big improvement yet. I have been thinking about Lacie and wondering how she's been doing.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! I was so hoping she had gotten rid of those horrible mites! Please keep us updated. HUGS!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I too watch this thread is hopes for the post that poor Lacie has found a cure!!! She is such trooper.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you...I was hoping for better results. Hoping for good news next month with the next scraping otherwise I will have to make a decision on whether or not I will try something different.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

maddysmom said:


> Thank you...I was hoping for better results. Hoping for good news next month with the next scraping otherwise I will have to make a decision on whether or not I will try something different.


Poor Lacie....I was so hoping for better results for this precious baby. 
I will pray for better results for next month. Glad to hear that she is not "as itchy"...Bless her little heart ❤


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joanne - I'm so sorry it isn't working as well as hoped. What a nightmare. Sending lots of hugs.:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Joanne, I am so sorry, I missed this post. I hope things improve!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks ladies! I got an email from the allergist this morning. He wants me to bath her with the prescription peroxide shampoo one~two days before the next few dips to try and open her pores up on the hair root since the mites live in the hair follicle at the root area. I had started with this originally the week before she started the dips but he didn't think it would be necessary. Unfortunately, that is not the case.
Leave it to Lacie to be the most challenging patient!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

And leave it to Joanne to be the most loving, caring, diligent mommy & care-giver. WTG girls!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> And leave it to Joanne to be the most loving, caring, diligent mommy & care-giver. WTG girls!


Awe...you just made me blush :blush:


----------



## mauismom1 (May 21, 2015)

*Feel Better Lacie*

My prayers and thoughts are with you and Lacie. You certainly seem like you will stay on top of it until Lacie is totally better and much more comfortable. If we can do anything to help, please let us know. You certainly seem on the right path to give Lacie a full recovery. Wishing you both the best of everything.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Bless little Lacie's heart..... Get well sweet puppy!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mauismom1 said:


> My prayers and thoughts are with you and Lacie. You certainly seem like you will stay on top of it until Lacie is totally better and much more comfortable. If we can do anything to help, please let us know. You certainly seem on the right path to give Lacie a full recovery. Wishing you both the best of everything.


Thank you soooo much!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> Bless little Lacie's heart..... Get well sweet puppy!!


Thanks Jane!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I wanted to update everyone on what's been going on these last few weeks and hopefully keep those good thoughts and prayers going.
About a month ago, Lacie started rejecting her kangaroo and throwing up. She was tested again for pancreatitis and that came back on the mild side. The internist suggested I try the prescription hydrolized protein, she immediately threw that up which means her inflammation was never reduced enough as we were trying to wean her off the steriods. We have increased it again by a small amount in hope it will control her IBD/pancreatitis. 
The dermodex mites are killing her immune system slowly, it's really hard to control her IBD, the higher the steriod, the lower the immune drops, the more these mites wreak havoc on her little body.
Last Friday she had a dip. On Sunday, she started to lose appetite. On Monday...she wouldn't eat, by Tuesday morning she was throwing up ALOT and her eye looked infected and swollen. I brought her to the vet who treated her for, dehydration, eye infection.
On Wednesday morning when I woke, her face was completely swelled up like a balloon, still vomiting, weak, lethargic and both eyes were shut closed from the swelling, her sugar was dropping.
Again, she was treated for dehydration, low blood sugar, vomiting, and what they thought could be an allergy and now another ulcer in the other eye.
My internist on the other hand is a bit more concerned with the swelling of face, vomiting and not eating and does not think this is an allergy.
She finally ate 3 little bites tonight of food and she did eat a tiny piece of dehydrated potato last night, the swelling has gone down but her eyes look like they are bulging.
Tomorrow she goes in for an ultrasound to see what's going on in her gut and the doctor will make a decision regarding the next step on facial swelling.
I personally think she having a terrible reaction to the dips. I've been keeping a journal in my head and I do remember, actually, Kathleen remembered that the vomiting started several days after her dip last month...thank you Kathleen for being my memory when I've lost it!
So...tomorrow, if everyone could keep Lacie in your thoughts, she certainly needs them. Even if it's for a slight second...every positive thought helps.
Have I mentioned how much I despise BYB! It makes me so angry to think about it!
Thanks all!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

You and Lacie are always in my thoughts. Poor baby...xoxoxox. Keep me posted!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, I am so sorry about our little girl. She doesn't deserve this. I am asking God to help show clarity in a muddy situation so help can come quickly. May you see His mercy. Hang in there! Hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Joanne, saying prayers for you and Lacie!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanne, I am so sorry to read this. I was so hoping Lacie was improving. And yes, I think of you and Lacie all the time. She is in my prayers. Blessings.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have never stopped thinking about Lacie or sending prayers her way. It's just heartbreaking to see her going through this. I pray they find something to help her real soon. Get well real soon Lac_ie girl. You have a lot of people praying for you. _


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lots of love and good thoughts for Lacie today!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gee! That poor little thing has gone through so much!! You're such a wonderful Maltese Mom to her. I pray that things will turn around for her and that she feels better. Hugs to you and Lacie.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks lovely SM family for the positive thoughts. They certainly helped.
The ultra sound came back good. No inflammation, which means no pancreatitis. Liver, kidneys all looked good.
After examining her eyes, there was no need to do an MRI. With the swelling, vomiting and loss of appetite, there was a concern she could have a mass behind her eye socket.
Her swelling was a highly allergic reaction to either the drops they put in her eyes for the dips to protect them or the Mitaban dips, maybe even both.
She will no longer continue the dips. I really have to focus on supplements and excellent food to strengthen her immune system.
I did it once...when she was a puppy...so I feel strong that I can somehow do it again.
The peroxide baths I give her weekly have really helped her skin, so that I will continue to flush those little buggers out.
Thanks again... She can always use those positive thoughts...xo.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks lovely SM family for the positive thoughts. They certainly helped.
> The ultra sound came back good. No inflammation, which means no pancreatitis. Liver, kidneys all looked good.
> After examining her eyes, there was no need to do an MRI. With the swelling, vomiting and loss of appetite, there was a concern she could have a mass behind her eye socket.
> Her swelling was a highly allergic reaction to either the drops they put in her eyes for the dips to protect them or the Mitaban dips, maybe even both.
> ...


Joanne, 
I'm so glad Lacies organs & eyes are OK & nothing serious with them! Also glad Lacie doesn't have to have dips in nasty chemicals anymore. I pray strength, health & healing for Lacie:heart:!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

prayers continue. Every time I come to sm I always look for updates on her. You are such an awesome Mom. I am so very glad she has you for a mom.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joanne I wasn't able to keep up with updates for a few days, as I was reading all this, my heart breaks, you are so amazing, the best mommy ever. Lacked has been in my prayers and I will continue. Please give her loves from me. She is so very special, so many of us love her so very much, and love you to, you are amazing. I'm honored to know you


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne, I am so sorry, I also was not keeping up with updates. Poor Lacie. I hope she feels better.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Joanne, I am so sorry. I missed that Lacie was still struggling. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer:rayer::hugging:


----------

